# New AW Mopar pictures



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Thought I would share pictures of New AW Mopar Release..

I just opened the Box and I must say they look better in person.. Some of you know that I have fallen of the wagon and have gotten back into Slot cars again. I used to collect years ago and then after getting divorced I sold my slot cars to pay some bills. I was good for about four years and only stuck with trains. Well opps Im back again and must say the New Autoworld stuff is great. I am a Mopar fan and these look better in person. So long story short 12 more for the stable. But dont worry I got some extra for the store...:dude: 

For you viewing...


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Well if you're going to fall off the wagon those are some nice cars to have.:thumbsup:


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Thanks, I agree I cant pass up the mopars. I went through the same problem with Tjet release of the super stockers. And oh ya you cant forget the Scooby doo and batmoble are cool also. Then a few American Line HO The Chargers in those are nice. Plus tjets and uh. You see my problem....lol Im all in again.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some nice ones! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Now only if. AW would do a 65 Hemi Coronet..


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: Awesome Mopars rule in both HO and 1:1


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

These cars really grab me, but I just don't get the blowers on the Daytonas?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great action shot of the 'cuda taking care of business, torredcuda. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

hefer said:


> These cars really grab me, but I just don't get the blowers on the Daytonas?


I don't either. I wish the manufacturers would just include the blowers in the package as an option. Not complainin', just sayin'.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Nice Picture Torredcuda...:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

What they look like after they escape from the restrictive packaging, get handled a little, minor tweaks, and meet some friends..........

http://min.us/mvb6uTc


----------

